# What's this on my P's



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I noticed that one of my P has something on it's chin and another one of my P is developing the same thing. Can someone help me identify this. I really hope it's just a burn.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

another shot


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Here's a shot of the other one that is starting to develop it. The one in the middle is the one that is starting to develop it and the one on the right of him is normal.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

looks like he was hitting the glass


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I was going to guess that he was hitting the glass also.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it's called a chimple (chin pimple), piranhas get them from rubbing against the glass. they'll be fine.

Joe


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

:nod:





















YUP


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Mine have the same, dont worry!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I've seen chin bumps before, and this to me looks different. I hope it is though. It started out real small and then it began to spread. I turned up the temp of the water and added salt. I hope this heals it. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

will it go away?


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey fishofury
those red marks are from your p's bumping into things with their mouths. Usually its because they get startled by something and then smash themselves into the glass or acrylic walls of your tank. They could be hitting their mouths on other things in your tank though. Just give em some time or maybe add some salt and itll heal up.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yup.. chin damage.. bump bump bump.


----------

